# DIY AIR COMPRESSOR. Need help! THANKS



## markhazed (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi guys!

Have a 6 gallon portable air compressor. it works great, but it is very noisy. the capacity is not enough for my project. I am plan to get a bigger one, around 30 gallon compressor.

I did research online. i found information that the air conditioner compressor can be use as DIY air compressor. So, my question are as follow.

1. can i use air compressor DIY a 30 gallon air compressor? 
2. if i can, what is the capacity of the air conditioner compressor?
3. other than 30 gallon tank and air conditioner compressor, what are the parts needed for DIY a air compressor? I know that the 'air compressor switch control' is one key element. 

if possible, can anyone offer me a guide of how to DIY a air compressor using old air conditioner?

thanks


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Welcome to TSF! :smile:

York Compressor for On-Board Air

https://www.google.com/#q=york+air+compressor


----------

